# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma v.2.27.10. Vodafone Smart E8 Unlock/IMEI/FRP

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Sigma Software v.2.27.10**QCOM Tab:*1. Released *Direct unlock*, *IMEI Repair*, *Remove FRP* features for:*♦ Vodafone Smart E8
♦ VFD510
♦ VFD511
♦ VFD512*Released *Remove FRP* feature for:*♦ VFD513**Manual:* Open Qcom -> Service tab and select required ZTE/Vodafone model from the drop-down menu.
Connect the phone to PC in FTM mode.This solution can potentially work for other ZTE/Vodafone models from the "Phone model" list. 
You are welcome to do some testing and share your results. 
Note, that Sigma makes a backup during runtime of every operation for this group of phones. 
In case of any kind of failure you phone data can be restored.الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

